

Teachers' Guide to Practical C++ Programming - maurycy
http://www.oualline.com/teach/index.html

======
gjm11
I have another book of his, called "How not to program in C++". The idea is
that it consists entirely of broken programs, and you're supposed to work out
how each one is broken.

I was unimpressed by that book; all the bugs were pretty shallow, and there
were some mistakes that _weren't_ supposed to be there (which is especially
bad in a book of this sort).

------
ggruschow
Next up: Teacher's Guide to Practical Horse & Buggy Travel.

------
thras
I'm not too impressed by this. You don't program C++ like you would C. Use
vectors. Use RAII instead of new and delete. Use the STL.

Of course, most people that 'know' C++ learned it in college, which tends to
be a lousy place to learn anything technical. They think of C++ as C with
objects. In fact it's a language with all the power and nearly all the
expressiveness of modern scripting languages, but tends to run everything a
hundred times faster.

C++ is a multi-paradigm language. Its "objects," which tend to get more
coverage than anything else during college courses, are actually the most
uninteresting and least useful part of the language. Generic programming, on
the other hand, is some pretty amazing stuff.

